# Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)



## Hunter-117 (26. Februar 2018)

*Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Suche ein Notebook für zuhause, private Nutzung, stationär. Nur surfen und Netflix.


- maximal 500€
- 17 Zoll (1080p)
- Akkulaufzeit ist wurscht, hängt eh an der Steckdose
- Gewicht ebenfalls wurscht
- Windows 10
-Glare/Matt: Matt
- SSD (128GB ausreichend)
- HDD 500GB
- HDMI Ausgang um Bild zum Fernseher rüberschicken zu können


Bekommt man das für das Budget hin? Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## DaXXes (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Wird bei 17 Zoll etwas knapp.
Der günstigste 17-Zöller, der deinen Forderungskatalog erfüllt, wäre der hier für 599,- €:
HP 17-ak024ng silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hunter-117 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Echt? Oh, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet, was treibt den Preis denn dabei so nach oben? Die zweite Festplatte?


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Vor allem SSDs und RAM ist derzeit teuer.


----------



## Hunter-117 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Okay, interessant. Benötige ich denn 8GB RAM, oder reichen auch 4?

Was sagt Ihr denn zu diesem:

LENOVO V320-17IKB


Hat jetzt nur eine SSD, damit könnte ich aber leben, solang ich unter 500€ bleibe.


----------



## Hunter-117 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Meinungen? ^^


----------



## airXgamer (6. März 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Plastikbomber, absolut nicht stabil, aber wenn er immer an der gleichen Stelle steht wird er schon nicht zerfallen^^

8GB RAM ist heute Standard, die Browser und Windows 10 "fordern" es. Linux geht noch gut mit 4GB, aber da sind im Idle halt auch nur 400MB belegt. Windows 10 gönnt sich gerne mal 1,5 -2GB, mein Firefox bei 5 Tabs inklusive Youtube noch mal 1,3 GB. Da werden 4GB einfach zu schnell eng.


----------



## Hunter-117 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Perfekt, danke für diese Hintergrundinfo!

Hab den Plastikbomber bestellt.


----------



## Hunter-117 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Ich muss das Thema nochmal ausgraben.

Ich benötige nochmal so ein Notebook, habe aber Schwierigkeiten in dieser Preisklasse (bis 500€) etwas gleichwertiges zu finden.  Ist mal wieder einer fürs Büro, also nur surfen, Datev etc keine großen Anforderungen.

- maximal 500€
- 17 Zoll (1080p)
- Akkulaufzeit ist wurscht, hängt eh an der Steckdose
- Gewicht ebenfalls wurscht
- Windows 10
-Glare/Matt: Matt
- SSD (128GB ausreichend)


----------



## airXgamer (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Reiner Stand Notebook oder wird der bewegt?
Wenn das Teil immer auf dem gleichen Schreibtisch steht und da nicht weg muss. würde ich da zu einem Tower tendieren, da geht halt viel mit dem Budget und vorallem ist dann ein großer Monitor drin.


----------



## Hunter-117 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Hm, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht! Muss ich abklären, ist nicht mein Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Hunter-117 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Es darf auch ein Tower sein!


Edit: Dann werd ich mich wohl besser im passenden Unterforum nochmal melden. ^^


----------



## DaXXes (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*



Hunter-117 schrieb:


> Es darf auch ein Tower sein!



Könntest du z. B. so machen, ziemlich exakt 500 €:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## airXgamer (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C4G4D26BFSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (KAnnst auch den RAM aus der anderen Konfig nehmen
be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1735418&cmp=1735397&cmp=1745265&cmp=1745351

dazu ein Monitor der 100 Euro Klasse, Größe um die 20" - 24"
https://geizhals.de/acer-ka251qabd-um-kx1ee-a02-a1723331.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

damit landet man in der günstigsten Konfig (120GB SSD) bei ca. 530 Euro. Zusammenbauen musst du die Hardware dann selber. Die CPU entspricht Leistungsmäßig einem  i5 6400 oder einem i7 2600k, hat also definitv genug Dampf. Die GPU kann man in die Leistungsklasse der GT1030 einordnen, also deutlich schneller als die iGPUs von Intel, aber nur sehr begrenzt Spieletauglich. (wobei z.b. GTA 5 schon ganz ordentlich geht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWSi22OzLwM)


----------



## Hunter-117 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Vielen Dank euch beiden! Die Konfig von airxgamer spricht mich mehr an, weil da noch (mit zugedrücktem Auge) ein Monitor ins Budget passt.  ^^

Zusammenbau ist kein Problem, das mache ich ja alle zweidrei Jahre mal und wirklich verändert hat sich ja in letzter Zeit nichts.


----------



## Torben456 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Wenn es auch 15 Zoll groß sein darf kannst du auch das Notebook nehmen -> Acer Aspire 3 (A315-41-R9V0) 15,6" Full-HD (matt) AMD Ryzen 3 2200U 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Radeon Vega Linux bei notebooksbilliger.deAcer Aspire 3 (A315-41-R9V0) 15,6" Full-HD (matt) AMD Ryzen 3 2200U 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Radeon Vega Linux bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Hunter-117 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Nope, mindestens 17 Zoll ist scheinbar ab Ü50 ein Muss.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Wieso schaust du dich nicht nach jungen gebrauchten um?


----------



## airXgamer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Weil es nur sehr wenige gebrauchte unter 500 Euro mit 17" gibt - spontan fallen mir da nur einige Workstations ein, die aber dann auch ein stattliches Alter erreicht haben. Gebrauchte gute Desktop Tower PCs gibt es momentan nur recht wenig - einzig brauchbar wären da Exemplare mit 4.Gen i5 CPUs und 8GB RAM. Diese stehen allerdings schon in großer Konkurrenz zu wesentlich Upgrade-fähigeren ordentlichen Systemen mit Raven Ridge AMD APUs, die ich ja oben auch in der Konfig vorschlage, und die nur etwa 1/3 teurer sind.


----------



## Hunter-117 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*



airXgamer schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C4G4D26BFSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (KAnnst auch den RAM aus der anderen Konfig nehmen
> be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Zusammengebaut, aber kein Bild. Weder über DVI noch über HDMI, an verschiedenen Monitoren.

- Abstandshalter sind verbaut
- PC springt an, Lüfter laufen
- Beide RAM Riegel entfernt und nur einen nacheinander an allen vier Steckplätzen probiert
- Alle Kabel auf festen Sitz überprüft
- SSD abgeklemmt, keine Veränderung
- Bios-Update habe ich von Mindfactory machen lassen
- CPU sitzt richtig drin (habe auf die Ecke geachtet und der Hebel hat sich fast von allein umgelegt)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Der zusätzliche 8 pin für den CPU fehlt hier? Auf dem Foto sieht man den gar nicht^^ Ist links oben.


----------



## Hunter-117 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Ist das peinlich....


Ich danke dir!


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Hehe, passiert schon mal  (sogar recht oft, gibt nur selten jemand zu^^)


----------



## Hunter-117 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Windows ist installiert und macht Updates.

Aber jetzt ist mir etwas aufgefallen....wieso gibt es noch Mainboards ohne WLAN? Was soll das denn? <___<


Egal jetzt, alles läuft.


Danke für die Kaufberatung und Hilfestellungen!


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*

Onboard ist oft nur eine "Notlösung", weil man damit wenig flexibel ist. Die meisten Rechner stehen irgendwo unter ein Tisch und dieser steht dann meistens an der Wand oder sogar in der Ecke. Das ist natürlich für das WLAN-Signal mehr oder weniger ungeeignet. USB WLAN Stick oder PCI(e) Karten mit Antenne bieten mehr Freiheit ein "besseres" Signal zu empfangen.


----------



## airXgamer (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Notebook bis 500€ (surfen und Netflix)*



Hunter-117 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ist mir etwas aufgefallen....wieso gibt es noch Mainboards ohne WLAN? Was soll das denn? <___<


Ist leider so, bei Intel wird es angeblich mit der nächsten Gen. für die Boardhersteller einfacher. WLAN am Mainboard macht sowieso eher selten Sinn, da eine WLAN Antenne unter dem Schreibtisch Richtung Wand einen "bescheidenen" Empfang haben wird. Deshalb muss man für WLAN meist mit externen Antennen arbeiten - so was würde sich im Preis dann doch deutlich niederschlagen. Die beste Lösung ist ein USB-WLAN Empfänger, der an einem USB-Verlängerungskabel z.b. auf dem Schreibtisch liegt. Wer heute noch einen Tower kauft, hat diesen aber eh meistens an LAN, PowerLAN, DLAN oder sonst wie angebunden.


----------

